# COMPARING IMAGES



## greg95076 (Dec 5, 2020)

How do I view 2 images on the screen at same time so I can compare them?


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 5, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!  In LR Classic, at the bottom of the Library window is an icon that shows the letters "X" and "Y" next to each other.  Select two photos and then click on that icon.  Both images will appear on the screen side-by-side.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 5, 2020)

L.ightroom v4 Cloud Version?
The XY compare is not available in 'Cloudy'. 
The best you can do is enlarge thumbnails to the maximum on the slider.


----------



## jcsnyc (Dec 31, 2020)

I really miss the compare functionality of Classic. Will try the thumbnail idea but so far is does not give enough size to compare soft focus or any really detailed comparisons. Anyone find other ways to do this? I often compare 2 to 6 photos of birds to try and decide which is best and no compare is PAINFUL.  This may actually be a deal-breaker for me and cloudy.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 31, 2020)

jcsnyc said:


> This may actually be a deal-breaker for me and cloudy.


Lightroom (cloudy) is going to have less functionality than the more mature and robust Lightroom Classic.   However there are some things that cloudy does that have appeal. Sensei and mobile sharing are two that come to mind.   I am convinced that there is a place for both in my workflow.  I import into cloudy and finalize my photos in Classic.


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 31, 2020)

When I need to compare lots of images during culling, I actually use other software.  FastStone is not perfect, but it is useful and fast.  It is available for Windows, but I am not certain if a Mac version is also offered.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## jcsnyc (Jan 2, 2021)

@Replytoken Good idea. I actually do have some other software that I have not been using - will try that out.

@clee01l How are you getting your photos to Classic for finalization? I think it's a good idea to try out... I can only send over the photos I want to work on to Classic and work from there.... are you simply using a synced folder?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2021)

jcsnyc said:


> @clee01l How are you getting your photos to Classic for finalization? I think it's a good idea to try out... I can only send over the photos I want to work on to Classic and work from there.... are you simply using a synced folder?


I sync Classic to Cloudy. Full sized images imported into cloudy are sync’d along with their cloudy changes to my Classic Catalog. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

